# HG1/HG One Cost to UK



## Jon

Looking at a new grinder and keep looking at HG One (and Versalab)!

Do I have to pay import duty on top of the website price - I guess I do?

Anyone know what the final cost would be?

Purchase and shipping is $1,206.88 / ~£775


----------



## Jon

AND... What are folks thoughts on this as a daily grinder? I'd love to hear any thoughts - @coffeechap do you have experience please?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You will pay 20% VAT plus 2.5% import tax on the purchase price and shipping costs.


----------



## Jon

Thank you - do you know how this is charged/taken in practice?

And am I barking up the wrong tree looking at this!?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

HG One is a superb conical hand grinder. Well put together too. IMO, conicals are best with medium plus roasts - doesn't do well with lighter roasts - shots are on the sour side. With medium plus roasts, the grinder brings out wonderful layers of taste with great body.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jonc said:


> Thank you - do you know how this is charged/taken in practice?
> 
> And am I barking up the wrong tree looking at this!?


When the grinder is shipped to the UK, the courier will contact you and require payment of taxes owed before they will deliver. There is no way of getting round it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Payment is taken from your credit card.


----------



## 4085

Unless you have a friend over there or are going over there in which case you stick it in your suitcase


----------



## Dallah

dfk41 said:


> Unless you have a friend over there or are going over there in which case you stick it in your suitcase


And take the risk of losing it to the HMRC for not declaring. Personal import on a holiday is something like £390 I believe, so you would be paying VAT and import duties on the remainder. Dim view is taken on the plea of ignorance. I know of people who have lost guitars this way. Its one reason why Joe Bonamassa keeps a collection of guitars stored in the UK. It was such a hassle having to constantly prove that guitars were for business, paying sureties and then the paperwork the other way that he just keeps a collection as forward deployed in the UK for EU touring.


----------



## 4085

Says who....run some coffee through it and just say it travels with you all over the world as your go to grinder....


----------



## Jon

Cheeky! OK guys, let me ponder.

Thanks!


----------



## NickdeBug

dfk41 said:


> Says who....run some coffee through it and just say it travels with you all over the world as your go to grinder....


Regardless of the pros and cons of following this particular path, I'm not sure that a public forum is the best place to discuss it.


----------



## 4085

discuss it as much as you like....just don't admit anything


----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> Regardless of the pros and cons of following this particular path, I'm not sure that a public forum is the best place to discuss it.


If HMRC has resorted to trawling forums for tax evaders their efforts would seem a bit mis-placed


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> If HMRC has resorted to trawling forums for tax evaders their efforts would seem a bit mis-placed


It's probably an algorithm based on the very combination of words that you've put in here . Personally, I think it's more a question of honour and would never participate in such activity


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> It's probably an algorithm based on the very combination of words that you've put in here . Personally, I think it's more a question of honour and would never participate in such activity


Totally. I pay for all my films too


----------



## fluffles

jonc said:


> AND... What are folks thoughts on this as a daily grinder? I'd love to hear any thoughts - @coffeechap do you have experience please?


I recently picked one up second hand from the For Sale section - they don't come up often though. Whilst you technically do save the import duty, they hold their price well.

As long as you're happy with the manual element of weighing beans in, RDT, hand grinding, weighing out, stir to re-distribute then it's a joy to use. I love the simplicity of it's operation and enjoy the feedback you get back through the handled as the beans are ground. It's a true single-doser too, there is virtually no retention if you do RDT.

I haven't had it all that long, but I can't say I've experienced a problem with sourness on lighter roasts.


----------



## Jon

fluffles said:


> I recently picked one up second hand from the For Sale section - they don't come up often though. Whilst you technically do save the import duty, they hold their price well.
> 
> As long as you're happy with the manual element of weighing beans in, RDT, hand grinding, weighing out, stir to re-distribute then it's a joy to use. I love the simplicity of it's operation and enjoy the feedback you get back through the handled as the beans are ground. It's a true single-doser too, there is virtually no retention if you do RDT.
> 
> I haven't had it all that long, but I can't say I've experienced a problem with sourness on lighter roasts.


Thanks for this real world perspective too - that's helpful.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can only describe making coffee with a HG One to be a Zen-like experience


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> If HMRC has resorted to trawling forums for tax evaders their efforts would seem a bit mis-placed


Should be safe enough. I think that they all drink instant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

NickdeBug said:


> Should be safe enough. I think that they all drink instant.


No, they're more sophisticated - Nespresso.


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can only describe making coffee with a HG One to be a Zen-like experience


Zen&#8230;. my eyes pricked up.

Breaking the silence

Of an ancient pond,

A frog jumped into water -

A deep resonance.

It's what I think every time I turn that HG1 fly wheel - and I thought it a lot when I was grinding the Foundry Yirg.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Who you calling a frog?


----------



## Phil104

Oh, and the HG1 goes with me, everywhere.


----------



## NickdeBug

Who's the ancient pond in this scenario?


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Who you calling a frog?


I was asked to wait 30 secs before I posted a reply. It gave me chance to think of all the wonderful frogs that I know. And the deep resonance that collectively they create.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just don't offer to kiss me!


----------



## Phil104

NickdeBug said:


> Who's the ancient pond in this scenario?


See other threads on water - there you will find the answer that you seek.


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just don't offer to kiss me!


Because you will turn into a&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;?


----------



## Jon

Well this went. Erm. Leftfield?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Phil104 said:


> See other threads on water - there you will find the answer that you seek.


You're clearly not drinking coffee tonight then, Phil?


----------



## Phil104

jonc said:


> Well this went. Erm. Leftfield?


There is a point though - that few ways of grinding beans come closer to a zen like experience than an HG1.


----------



## Jon

Not sure I have zen-like patience?


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> You're clearly not drinking coffee tonight then, Phil?


Maybe one caffe corretto too many&#8230;


----------



## Phil104

jonc said:


> Not sure I have zen-like patience?


Depends on how frequently you need to use grinder. I think that @dfk1 once calculated that there's not a lot in it in terms of time between an HG1 and an electric grinder - but I might have misremembered him as the source and the calculation. Anyway, I think it requires less patience than, say a mignon. (I'm sorry for the serious minded tone of this reply.)


----------



## Jon

No its helpful. Thanks. L


----------



## Terranova

fluffles said:


> I haven't had it all that long, but I can't say I've experienced a problem with sourness on lighter roasts.


The HG One didn't work for me with lighter roasted beans.

It was a mix out of over and under extraction, easy to dial it (flow rate wise) but nowhere near the sweet spot.

I would only recommend a HG One for dark roasts (subjective) and even for dark roasts you find cheaper and better grinders.

Just my 2c


----------



## 7493

Terranova said:


> The HG One didn't work for me with lighter roasted beans.
> 
> It was a mix out of over and under extraction, easy to dial it (flow rate wise) but nowhere near the sweet spot.
> 
> I would only recommend a HG One for dark roasts (subjective) and even for dark roasts you find cheaper and better grinders.
> 
> Just my 2c


Would love to know what you consider to be cheaper and better Frank?


----------



## Terranova

Rob666 said:


> Would love to know what you consider to be cheaper and better Frank?


I am sure there are other users who have a much better experience with middle class grinders.

When I had my HG One, it lost in side by side comparison against the Quamar M80e which was of a mate.

It is a very nice grinder in relation price and output the Quamar and I find it way better than the Mazzer Mini which costs ~20% more.


----------



## coffeechap

Oh dear


----------



## Terranova

coffeechap said:


> Oh dear


There he is


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> Oh dear


Cc - just the (coffee) chap - what do you think of the hg1 versus others please?


----------



## coffeechap

Terranova said:


> There he is


Indeed frank here he is


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> Cc - just the (coffee) chap - what do you think of the hg1 versus others please?


Take franks advice and get a Quamar m80e


----------



## Jon

I sense you're not entirely serious? Am I wrong?


----------



## coffeechap

As others have said the hg1 is very good at medium plus roasts, it certainly connects you to the process of making your diaily brew. It does not take much more time to use, however you really need to keep the speed consistent plus it still popcorns as do any grinders that do not have a weight of some sort on the beans. I have had a few of them and if you are not meticulous with your prep you will run into problems. If you embrace the ritual and hone your pace you can get amazing results, however you can get terrible ones too.


----------



## Jon

Thanks. So sounds like its unforgiving for the inconsistent folk (like me) possibly?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes


----------



## Jon

Thanks. Best get upskilling!


----------



## slas111

The Systemic Kid said:


> When the grinder is shipped to the UK, the courier will contact you and require payment of taxes owed before they will deliver. There is no way of getting round it.


Hg One also now use DHL who pay the fees and bill you at a later date, and they can slip through customs and have no extra fees!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Shh!!


----------



## 4085

We have to remember, that all this is subjective and just personal opinion. I am slightly surprised by Franks statement on the Quasar. I reckon it is a better grinder that a Mini, but would question it with the HG. Of course, if Frank were using beans lighter than medium, than anything is possible as everyone knows the HG is hopeless, but, if he were using darker roasted beans then I am genuinely surprised.

Can Frank explain bit more?


----------



## Soll

I struggled with turning the wheel on lighter roasts on the HG, maybe this contributed to inconsistent grinds resulting in poor taste in the cup. Only tried lighter roasts once, prefer the darker stuff me


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lighter roasts require more grinding effort which means, ideally for the HG One, sitting it on a work surface low enough so the arm holding the stationary handle is at an angle of around 45 degrees. At this angle, you can use your body weight to bear down on the grinder to keep it steady and grind more smoothly. Most owners, I guess, have their HGs on standard kitchen worktops so, unless you are very tall, your arm is more horizontal making the effort of grinding harder.

Don't think evenness of turning is the reason why the HG doesn't excel with lighter roasts - think it's more to do with it being a conical and a mahoosive one at that. Very difficult not to under-extract with lighter roasts resulting in sourness. With medium plus roasts, the HG comes into its own.


----------



## aphelion

As others have said, I've found the HG-One to be great for medium/dark roasts, but for lighter beans it is a pita.

You really have to work the distribution hard to get good results (particularly on light roasts), but the results are sometimes a lottery.

Dave Chap mentions the consistent turning/speed of the wheel, which is pretty fundamental (and far easier to achieve with darker beans).

If you are determined to buy one for light roasts, I'd definitely strap it to the table! not just because it will be much easier to turn,

but also for the above reason!

Also, you are not going to get away with popcorning either, although slower speed should help reduce that (a bit).

HG-One would be wise to develop a shaped weight to prevent this (I believe they can go much further than the 2014 model).

Other than that, it is a beautiful thing, well engineered, zero retention, probably worth the £800 (if you can put up with the faults).

Certainly it is the best hand grinder I've used (compared with Rosco's, Pharo's and Lidos). Pharos grind comes close.

Ultimately, it did my head in, but all grinders do!

Dunno if that helps anyone or not...

Regards


----------



## 2971

Interesting. I'm an HG One owner and user, and at times I have struggled. I would probably say that the issue is harder beans, rather than lighter roasts, although it can mean the same thing. I've now reached the point where I know what to do to get the distribution right, and I almost always get a good-looking extraction.

I have also drifted down the path of going for darker roasts, moving away from the likes of Hasbean towards the likes of Coffee Compass (and yes I know HB make all sorts of roast levels). That wasn't necessarily what I wanted to do when I got into this coffee lark. I had planned to drink more single origin, light roast espresso drinks, but have ended up with blends and SOs, darker roast, usually with milk. I wonder if I'd chosen a different grinder, whether I'd have ended up happier.

Perhaps I should start ordering more Hasbean, and go back to my Rosco Mini to see if that makes for a better experience. Perhaps I should trade my HG One for a Mythos or a Ceado.

These thoughts have been in my mind for months now, but the HG One is so wonderfully ergonomic that I would find it hard to let go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

People I know who have owned HG Ones and let them go, rue the decision - wonder why??


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> People I know who have owned HG Ones and let them go, rue the decision - wonder why??


then end up with another one


----------



## 4085

is that missing the word, each?


----------



## fluffles

wintoid said:


> Interesting. I'm an HG One owner and user, and at times I have struggled. I would probably say that the issue is harder beans, rather than lighter roasts, although it can mean the same thing.


Agree with this - it's not as simple as saying light roasts are hard work. Most light roast beans I've had haven't been too bad, it's just the odd one that's been tough (Rave La Florida I'm looking at you).



aphelion said:


> Also, you are not going to get away with popcorning either, although slower speed should help reduce that (a bit).
> 
> HG-One would be wise to develop a shaped weight to prevent this


This would be an interesting mod and quite simple for someone with the skillz


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> then end up with another one


Who do you mean??


----------



## Phil104

I hardly ever have any popcorning problems - I don't know if it's because I turn the flywheel counterclockwise, which draws the beans in and then visually check that all the beans (17g worth) are in the funnel before a nice steady turn. The only beans that I have had a real problem with in it have been by Drop and then Foundry's Yirg - but the latter relates to hardness. I've no idea why the Drop beans were a problem - although I noted that in their shop they didn't put them through the EK to make espresso (which might not be relevant). I'm currently using Foundry's Rwandan beans, a relatively easy grind and I enjoy the taste in the cup. My palate might be very unsophisticated. I do attend to distribution by whisking in the basket. I don't use the HG1 pot. As Patrick noted, the grinder does move around and the height of the work bench does not help - but I have the grinder on a plastic mat and I find the movement is more of a quirk than a nuisance. Clearly if you do mass catering or even are making coffee for a few friends you wouldn't go down the HG1 route. For me for most of the time, I'm going to have it a long time. It was S/H, incidentally, via Trevor Watters in Australia and the Londinium forum. I sucked it up and paid the duties.


----------



## froggystyle

Is it national use no enter key today?


----------



## Lefteye

Sorry for bringing up the old thread but I've found the HG1 fine with lighter roasts. It is hard with the bean but I add the dose in increments to the grinder and find that that makes turning the handle a lot easier and quick. It's also a joy to jump between pour over and espresso grinds. Chuck a few beans in and grind to check if you've got the consistency that you desire. Plus I've now got a nicely toned arm.


----------



## Phobic

Lefteye said:


> I add the dose in increments to the grinder


I haven't checked on my HG-1, do you find that doing it this way produces a grind that's consistent with doing it in 1 go?

The reason I ask is that I wonder how much having a small volume of beans in the hopper contributes to particle distribution.

Do you notice that the pulls are quicker this way than if you did it all in a single grind?

interested to hear your experience.


----------



## Lefteye

Can't comment on pour speed from a machine as currently using moka whilst waiting on machine decision ( way too much procrastination). When looking st the grind it appears uniform to my eyes both fine grind and pour over. Once a machine is bought I'll report back. Reduces popcorning too as the beans are not up to the top. Interested if any others with machines would have a go to see if it affects flow etc.


----------



## Lefteye

Also far cleaner/clearer pour overs than the porlex


----------



## CaffeeX

I live in the UK and I wonder if the only place to get an HG One from is: http://lynweber.com/product/hg-1/


----------



## Mrboots2u

CaffeeX said:


> I live in the UK and I wonder if the only place to get an HG One from is: http://lynweber.com/product/hg-1/


HG1 comes direct from the states


----------



## Phobic

£1100 landed at the moment, I bought mine direct, great comms, arrived within a week.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phobic said:


> £1100 landed at the moment, I bought mine direct, great comms, arrived within a week.


Wow the exchange rate is making them look a lot less " value " than they used to


----------



## Phobic

Actually that's the price I paid over a month ago, with the current exchange rate in free fall I bet it will be £1150 now and edging out to £1200....


----------

